# Invisible Touch Detailing - Jaguar XJ



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

This Jaguar XJ was brought to Invisible Touch after having his XK detailed by us last year. Lets have a quick walk around the car after its arrival...



























































































So, first off was to remove the alloys to allow them to be cleaned and sealed










As previously with the owners XK, the hubs were painted black, and calipers red. These areas were cleaned with a wire brush



















The alloys were then cleaned with Bilberry, tyres with APC. The alloys were then wiped down with IPA and sealed with Poorboys





































Hubs and calipers painted, starting on the front




























Moving onto the back























































The car was then taken outside to be snow foamed and washed via the 2 bucket method using shampoo plus. After this the car came back inside to be clayed and remove bonded contamination. This was minimal with only a few thousand miles and also having been recently clayed by the owner










After being washed again, the car came back inside










Where paint readings were taken














































Inspecting the paintwork under halogen lighting


















































































Starting with the passenger wing i proceeded to carry out a stage 1 paint enhancement with the Makita rotary. Using the old school Meguiars #80 and a 3M polishing pad and backing plate. Producing this




























Moving onto the doors




































































































Then the rear wing
































































Followed by the boot





































Working around the car













































































































Once all machine polishing was complete, Lime Prime Lite glaze / pre-wax cleanser was applied










The paintwork was finished with Victoria Concourse Wax as the customer owns this and enjoys using it










Tyres were treated with Endurance Tyre Gel










The glass was polished using 3M Glass Cleaner, exterior plastics and door/boot seals with Bumper Care, exhausts polished with NXT, the interior was hoovered and dusted, polished or chrome areas inside had finger prints removed and polished with a microfibre, the leather was wiped down and treated with Gliptone Conditioner



















Finally the front grill, wasnt looking too good










So was also polished. I lost count on the number of holes, but there were a few 










The owners leather service book was completed and these were the final pictures










































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking,

Christian


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice work, they are a big car tho.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Spot on Cristian. I do love Jag paintwork, not too hard, not too soft and some spectacular flake pop in there. Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning Christian, first one of these i've seen on DW. Love the styling and the gloss in the paint does it justice! Nice work!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks. I did have a quick look and couldnt see one on here, hence i thought i would share this one


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

looks savage. i love the new jag's.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is a fantastic job on a fantastic car. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

top work :thumb:


----------



## mcmaddy (Mar 27, 2011)

What a fantastic end result!


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

As said above, fantastic job. The new/current jag range is pretty impressive.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Humuna humuna humuna...

Love the car - fantastic job on it too. The inside wheels are detailing porn!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks fab, I cannot wait for these to dip under the 10k barrier. I'm not sold on the red callipers though, still its not my car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cracking work, finish and pics!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OH MY ..... GOD!!!.... i want an XJ sooo much that is gorgeous


----------



## macperegrine (May 7, 2011)

This is the second car we have taken to Christian, for him to work his magic on.

We are amazed at the results. The paint is now silky smooth to the touch, and it looks brilliant (better than new)!

Every single nook and cranny of the car is now in pristine condition!

We experienced a top notch service, and superb results from Christian. A very thorough and professional service. Right down to the small details.

Upon collection of the vehicle (which was pristine), we were presented with a leather bound service book. Really a great finishing touch!

























Highly recommended! great results!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Amazing work there fella 

BMW/Audi could learn alot about modern interior design from jag looks amazing


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

macperegrine said:


> This is the second car we have taken to Christian, for him to work his magic on.
> 
> We are amazed at the results. The paint is now silky smooth to the touch, and it looks brilliant (better than new)!
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much Peregrine for your kind words, look forward to seeing you again.

Christian


----------



## Mr_Hanky (Mar 21, 2012)

Top job! Looks beautiful


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

amazing work and very professional folder too!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

love the flake on some of the shots, awesome work.
Genesis fan?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

What an absolutely stunning car. That interior is top-notch.

Has this new XJ quite possibly taken over the 7 Series, A8 and S-Class perhaps?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning buddy, thank you.


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Fantastic work, can i ask what paint you used for the calipers??


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Raceno7 said:


> Fantastic work, can i ask what paint you used for the calipers??


Its red paint (sorry couldn't resist).:lol:

I normally use Hammerite paint when doing calipers myself. Stands up to heat and one coat lasts forever on a cleaned caliper.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Raceno7 said:


> Fantastic work, can i ask what paint you used for the calipers??


As above, i always use hammerite. 1 coat applied on each corner then come back round and repeat. Its recommended to apply the second coat within so many hours. The finish is very hard wearing and better to apply than other 'caliper paint' i have tried.


----------



## macperegrine (May 7, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Looks fab, I cannot wait for these to dip under the 10k barrier. I'm not sold on the red callipers though, still its not my car


Yeah, realise it's not everyone's cup of tea with the red calipers . We just thought it would: a) make it look a little less like a chauffeur/limo/cab and more like a private persons car (bit more sporty). And b) makes the hubs and calipers look a bit more tidy over time without the inevitable rust/baked in dirt...

Anyway, today was the first day since the detail, that we have had time to give it a wash. The London marathon was on, so couldn't get the car out til about 3 pm. Literally within 5 mins of starting, the rain came  so abort until next weekend. At least we could see some nice beading as a result of Christian's work...


----------

